# Around the world of MMA: January 11



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Out with the old year, in with the new and with it new MMA matches on the regional and international circuit. So with that here we go:
> 
> 559 Fights 21
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/world-mma-january-11/


----------

